# My 2 RB's dont dance anymore,



## griff1979 (Jan 4, 2004)

Is One of my piranha gonna kill the other or is this just part of growing up?there 2inches long and started doing a dance together mainly after eating,i was told that they were pairing up together but they've stopped doing it..ive asked in my local pet shop about it and ive brought a couple of books which arent much help.
cheers
Ben


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

well 2" is way to small to breed, so the probably were dancing but just sometimes rubbing up againts each other.


----------

